# Unidentified animal noise....SOLVED   Rain Crow



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 8, 2009)

I've wondered about this for years...and thought I'd throw it out to you guys to try and figure out.   I've heard what I think is a bird...and it's off in the distance...if I had to guess I'd say quarter mile'ish...  it is definitely a noise that will carry for some distance.

It is making a sound that sounds sorta like if you said "cow cow cow cow" in like 3 or 4 seconds.    

Any ideas????    maybe if I could look up some of your suggestions on Youtube I may find a hit...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2009)

Try yellow-billed cuckoo, or as we call'em around here, rain crow.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you being serious?   Is this bird indigenous to south Georgia?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 9, 2009)

*Unidentified Animal Sound...(SOLVED)*

Oh my god!   that's it!   i can't believe it!    I found this link and clicked on 'Sound' and, sure enough, that is the sound I've heard many times....but it was always at a distance.

Thank you very much for the tip!   Rain Crow!   lol   Never heard of that....


here's what I heard for those interested....     The last part is what can be heard from a distance.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Yellow-billed_Cuckoo/sounds


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 9, 2009)

The last part of the recording on your link is what you usually hear them doing. The reason they're called rain crows is because the old-timers used to say that they only call before it's going to rain. Don't hear as many of them nowadays as I did back when I was growing up.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

I heard my Graddaddy refer to Rain Crows when I was litte but never really knew what sound he was referring to.  Thx.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 16, 2009)

I wondered what that was. That last part was it fer sure. I heard it behind the Sackosuds near Monticello.I actually saw one with a lizard in its claws in the swamps near Tombsboro Ga.  In the back of my mind I was thinking Cuckoo but didn't know if they were indigenous to this area. Cool ! You can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 17, 2009)

According to the range map they are migratory...and spend their summers in our area.   Can't say that I've heard on in the winter.

I told my son that it's my goal to actually see one up close next year.    The beginning sound of that audio clip sounded somewhat familiar.     That's what I'll be listening for.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool birds.
I got lucky and was able to take these 2 pictures, late summer 2008.
He was curious of me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool to be able to access that site and hear the actual bird!!!!Wow, must remember that for future birds!!! Thanks Jeff for the pictures as well, cool to put together!!!


----------

